# Harlason County



## Greg Silvers (Oct 2, 2013)

I am looking for some information on the deer population in Haralson Co, I have never hunted this county be for, I'm on a club in the Wells rd area just about 2 mile north of Buchanan.
Just trying to get an ideal about what to expect.


----------



## Mac (Oct 4, 2013)

Really depends on the area of the county and what your neighbors do and don't do.

Not really familar with the hunting on wells road.  Unless you control a big tract it could be tough.

Good luck


----------



## Greg Silvers (Oct 5, 2013)

Thanks for the reply its the only one I have had, it is a small tract put it surrounded by private land. What would you say the deer per sq mile is?


----------



## BrentHulsey (Oct 9, 2013)

Mac said:


> Really depends on the area of the county and what your neighbors do and don't do.



that's the big key. we got a large tract of land on north end of county and we have a healthy heard. but I also hunt around Buchanan and deer are few and far between. good luck


----------



## Mac (Oct 9, 2013)

BrentHulsey said:


> that's the big key. we got a large tract of land on north end of county and we have a healthy heard. but I also hunt around Buchanan and deer are few and far between. good luck



agree 

Again all depends on if neighbors are brown its down and if poachers have access.  From what I witness and from talking to others in the area, IMHO deer numbers are way down from 8 or 10 years ago.


----------



## Greg Silvers (Oct 23, 2013)

How about it, any reports from opening weekend? We just hunted opening morning till about 11:00am saw one small buck, heard several shoots around, the full moon had them bedded I think.


----------



## Mac (Oct 23, 2013)

I did not hunt, but talked to one of my members,  he saw 6 does Saturday PM


----------



## Greg Silvers (Oct 29, 2013)

This past weekend was a bust, one member saw one small buck, the rest of use didn't see anything. We did find one small scrape with a small tree beside it hit, and one other fresh horned tree. Very few acorns and very little sign maybe things will pick up in the next couple of weeks


----------



## Mac (Oct 29, 2013)

I saw a group of 5 and 2 late morning on Saturday.  
That was my only time in the woods.


----------



## Greg Silvers (Nov 4, 2013)

How bout it Mac looks like me and you are the only 2 hunting Haralson Co. sharing info. I didn't get down there to go this weekend, so whats happening, anything?


----------



## billy62green (Nov 4, 2013)

We hunt a small tract of land about 5 miles NE of Bremen. So far I've only seen two does all year. Not seeing near the sign I saw last year. So far hasn't looked promising at all.


----------



## Mac (Nov 4, 2013)

Greg Silvers said:


> How bout it Mac looks like me and you are the only 2 hunting Haralson Co. sharing info. I didn't get down there to go this weekend, so whats happening, anything?



I was out of town this past weekend, so no report for me.


----------



## Greg Silvers (Nov 5, 2013)

Hey Billy, thanks for chimming in, sounds like we can use all the help we can get. Your not to far from us, we are on a small track 10mi north of Bremen, I think the acorn shortage has every thing messed up, I haven't hunted that much yet, but I have not seen a deer yet, hoping the rut will get them moving.


----------



## billy62green (Nov 5, 2013)

I hunt in Carroll county as well and its the se thing. Have seen 1 doe all season so far and little sign compared to last year


----------



## ktc286 (Nov 5, 2013)

Pretty much the same story for me.  Our Haralson County lease is hit and miss this season. We are seeing very little sign thus far compared to past years.  The timber company clear cut a fairly large portion of our tract so we are hoping that's the reason why.  I had very few deer sightings until this past weekend.  I put a stand up in an area that I had not hunted before and had 9 deer under the tree within 20 minutes...Go figure!  Did end up taking a 2 1/2 year old 8 point.  He was definitely not chasing the does as of yet.


----------



## Greg Silvers (Nov 6, 2013)

Congrats ktc, at least someone has had some luck. Thanks for joining in on our information thread, its nice to know what is going on in Haralson Co.


----------



## billy62green (Nov 6, 2013)

Haralson woods are wet this morning. Thought it might be a good morning but nothing has been stirring.


----------



## billy62green (Nov 6, 2013)

Scratch the last part of last post. Doe ran by being chased by a spike a few minutes ago. Looks like beginning of rut in haralson.


----------



## Greg Silvers (Nov 7, 2013)

I hope your right, we headed dowm for this weekend, we are fixing to find out. Will give a update when I have one, good luck to every one this weekend.


----------



## billy62green (Nov 7, 2013)

I saw another doe a little while after seeing the first ones. I'd take a sandwich or snack to the stand and stay through lunch. Midday deer movement going on that day in my area.


----------



## Greg Silvers (Nov 12, 2013)

Well I am starting to wonder if we only have 3 or 4 deer on our property, I did see my first one of the season on Sat. but couldn't tell what it was, but that was it for the weekend for the 3 of us. Their was 2 fresh scrapes and 4 newly horned trees, but had game cam's out for 2 weeks now with no pic's. I have been hunting for 40 years and this is by far the worse season for seeing deer I have ever had, just don't get it. Haralson Co. may have been a mistake.


----------



## Buzz (Nov 12, 2013)

Greg Silvers said:


> Well I am starting to wonder if we only have 3 or 4 deer on our property, I did see my first one of the season on Sat. but couldn't tell what it was, but that was it for the weekend for the 3 of us. Their was 2 fresh scrapes and 4 newly horned trees, but had game cam's out for 2 weeks now with no pic's. I have been hunting for 40 years and this is by far the worse season for seeing deer I have ever had, just don't get it. Haralson Co. may have been a mistake.



That's why I quit hunting there.   I've hunted three different tracks of property and it's by far the worst hunting I've ever experienced in this state. 

I went back to Central Georgia hunting and I've had a great season of sightings while my buds back in Haralson are seeing little / no deer.


----------



## billy62green (Nov 12, 2013)

I don't know what it is about the area, but I agree. Just not the numbers that other areas of the state have. Hunting in Haralson, and the nearby areas of Carroll and Paulding for that matter, really doesn't seem to be what it is say, 50 miles south in places like Talbot, Harris, and Troup. I don't know why. It would seem all the ingredients are there, especially in Haralson, for it to be a really great area. We hunt there mainly because we live nearby, and it's handy to get to, and allows us more time to hunt. But I'm in the same boat. Haven't seen anything since last week.


----------



## techfire55 (Nov 12, 2013)

I hunted Haralson for a couple of years on a beautiful piece of property that was very well ran. Key is trying to get all the adjoining neighbors to pull together and practice a little trigger control.


----------



## Mac (Nov 12, 2013)

techfire55 said:


> little trigger control.



Amen brother


----------



## Greg Silvers (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks for the honest input guys, I live up in Whitfield Co and the property that we were hunting on up here got leased by a big group and we found out about it the day before bow season opened so we were kind of scrambling for some where to hunt that's how I got to Haralson Co. You would think by Haralson Co. having a lot more doe days than Whitfield Co. their would be a lot more Deer per sq. mile than up here, but that's evidently not the case, because I hardly ever went hunting up here that I didn't see at least one deer its just the deer here are smaller and a 4 year old bucks rack normally would be about 15" to 16" inside, and like some of you I too have been on clubs in Meriweather, Taylor, and Putnum Co's, but it's just so far to go, I was trying to get a little closer to home, if you know what I mean.


----------



## techfire55 (Nov 13, 2013)

Greg,
The land I hunted was a large tract in Haralson that was under QDM and the guy that ran the club was a great guy and worked very hard to help the herd. Contact Mac via PM. He has a pretty good handle on what is going on in that county. He runs a great club (Have no idea if he is looking for members) the main trouble we had is all the deer on camera that were growing nicely seemed to get killed by the neighbors a year before we would have shot them. Not bashing the neighbors because that was the way they hunted and to each his own. Just hard sometimes to see a nice young year on trail camera and then 2 weeks later see it posted dead on this site.


----------



## Greg Silvers (Nov 19, 2013)

Mac thanks for the pm, I really appreciate it, and you may very well be right. I didn't go this past weekend, probably want make it back till after Thanksgiving how was everybody else's hunt this past weekend?


----------

